# Meinungen zum Solid Mission 9 EVO 2012



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)




----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Eine Evolution der Mission 9 Serie ist da das *Solid Mission 9 EVO* 


Ein neue Geometrie verbunden mit einem neuen Rahmendesign lies schon auf der diesjährigen Eurobike in Friedrichshafen einige Blicke auf sich ziehen.

Ein Jahr lang wurde das neue Mission 9 EVO vom Solid World Cup Team  unter härtesten Bedingungen getestet und nun ist es für euch auf dem Markt.

*Facts zum Bike:*







Also was meint ihr dazu eure Meinung zählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## venoxx (16. November 2011)

Hey
Ich würd es mir sofort kaufen nur ich hab mir est im August ein M9 gekauft!
Das mit der Dämpfermontage ist klasse 
Ich bin soooo zufrieden mit dem Teil schon über 500 Abfahrten in Wildbad und kein Defekt, ich glaube ich sollte mich mal als Testfahrer bewerben

ride on und Augen auf beim Radkauf
greez Wildbader-Dude Markus


----------



## michi_94 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir für diese Saison eins zugelegt, ist aber noch nicht da..!?!?!?
bin echt gespannt, wie´s auf der strecke liegt.!


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. März 2012)

michi_94 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für diese Saison eins zugelegt, ist aber noch nicht da..!?!?!?
> bin echt gespannt, wie´s auf der strecke liegt.!




und??


----------

